# Crappie Report



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Gonna be wearing out some crappie the next two days. Should have a few 2lbers and hoping for my first 3lber to put on the wall. Stay tuned! :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Get'em !


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> Gonna be wearing out some crappie the next two days. Should have a few 2lbers and hoping for my first 3lber to put on the wall. Stay tuned! :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> Where are you going ?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Lake Crescent. It connects to the St John's River system.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good luck....Hope you get that 3 pounder


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

im fittin to put the K-bosh on some good ole lake talquin Sacalait here next week. Ain't nothing better!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes its that time, I'm going for two day on Lake Gant Alabama and one day on Lake Seminole. Was going to fish Talquin but freaking Guide couldn't get it together on a day but boy would I like to fish Lake Crescent. Good luck and post some pics


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> Gonna be wearing out some crappie the next two days. Should have a few 2lbers and hoping for my first 3lber to put on the wall. Stay tuned! :thumbsup:


Hope you load the boat and looking for report. Up here I have been doing a lot of fishing for past month but not much catching. River up and down like a yoyo. I'm ready to do some catching. My freezer crappie stash is getting low.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Dad broke the ice with this fat female. Slap full of eggs. Really foggy but when it lifts it should really turn on.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

6lb test...litewire hooks....7lb bass


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine.....way ta go, can't wait fer the tally!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nice bass there


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Official report. Started the morning off at daylight in heavy fog. We didn't go far from the ramp before wetting a hook. Kept waiting for the fog to lift but it didn't until 10:30 or 11 (one of the latest fogs I've fished in). 

When the fog finally lifted we had a few fish in the cooler, including 2 channel cats dad caught back to back. As the fog lifted we realized we were surrounded by boats. The surrounding fisherman weren't picking up much if any. 

We continued picking up stragglers here and there and finally broke the ice with a 2lber that we released to see another day. About lunch time it got HOT quick and the little bit of bite there was went cold. 

Then we hit the action, or so we thought. We hit a school of bass and it was on. Quadruple hook-up (my 2 spit the hook) so I reeled in the other 11 poles because dad had a fish on that was screaming drag like tuna. After many photogenic leaps out of the water we were off to the chase and I got my gopro out. I got the net on camera. After a few pics we let him go. 

Waded out the afternoon bite while all the other boats left. The afternoon bite was absolutely dead. So we called it a day. 

Got greeted on the boat docks by a water moccasin. Guess that was my sign that Mother Nature still rules the roost. 

Ended the day with a total of 22 fish landed. Kept probably around 18. 

We're staying at Leonard's Landing and the others fishing didn't break 10 fish. Guess it wasn't a bad day considering. Hoping the bite really turns on tomorrow.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get a fish fry!!!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

The day's catch


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

2lber


----------



## Jquinn5611 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nothing "Crappie " about that report!!! Great Job!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Slabs!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish, what did you catch the bass on jigs or minnows?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> nice fish, what did you catch the bass on jigs or minnows?


Jigs. I fish with jigs 99% of the time.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

At least you are doing some catch'n. All I'm doing is fish'n. Fine mess of fish you have there. 

This spring weather we have today makes me want to find some crickets and head to the river, but it's going to be short lived.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

spinfactor said:


> Yes its that time, I'm going for two day on Lake Gant Alabama and one day on Lake Seminole. Was going to fish Talquin but freaking Guide couldn't get it together on a day but boy would I like to fish Lake Crescent. Good luck and post some pics


You don't need a guide for Talquin. I can tell you exactly where to go and what to do. No guide needed. :yes::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

wifey and I are headed to Talquin in a couple weeks.....shout we fish for crappie or bass?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Both


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

olegator said:


> wifey and I are headed to Talquin in a couple weeks.....shout we fish for crappie or bass?


In a couple weeks the crappie will be on fire...like 2 man limit of 12inchers by lunch on fire.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I caught these on blackwater this past weekend.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> In a couple weeks the crappie will be on fire...like 2 man limit of 12inchers by lunch on fire.



Buddy and I going to Talquin Thursday of next week for a few days. Will let you know if your prediction works for us. LOL


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

basnbud said:


> I caught these on blackwater this past weekend.


That's a nice mess of crappie and bream for the weather conditions we have been living with for a while. Good work!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Buddy and I going to Talquin Thursday of next week for a few days. Will let you know if your prediction works for us. LOL


Looking forward to your report. I am going later this month.


----------

